# General Skills Migration Independent (175) Form 1221



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am confused about the following in Form 1221 (Additional Personal Particulars):

18. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
Isn't this obvious from the fact that I am applying for a GSM 175 visa?? Of course my journey would be to start my new life in Australia!!!

19. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
What is the use of asking my intended arrival if I can't travel until the visa is granted? I could say I want to arrive next month. Would that make sense??? This question isn't even optional!!!

20. How long do you intend to stay in Australia?
How long would a permanent resident stay?? To top this, they are asking for 'From' and 'to' dates. Again, how can I say this if I don't have the visa?? If I am given choice, I would go tomorrow and not leave for ever. Can I write a date in the next century in the 'to' part??

21 Give details of each place you intend to stay in Australia, including the length and purpose of each stay. This question asks for 'Place you intend to stay', 'Purpose of stay', and 'From' and 'to' dates
Do I need to provide this information for a GSM 175 visa? How do I specify that PROBABLY I would LOVE to stay forever in Canberra?


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

ROFL hahahahahaahahhaah

The purpose I wrote 'LIVING IN AUSTRALIA'. 
All the other I answered 'UNKNOWN'. It's the thuth LOL


It must be ok, I hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks Artemisa.


----------



## Muggu (Nov 10, 2010)

*Good one!!*

Your post surely made me laugh.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Muggu said:


> Your post surely made me laugh.


LOL. You've got a very good sense of humor!

I have read somewhere that we do not need to fill these forms now. CO will ask for these forms when needed.

Khalid


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, these forms were specifically requested in the acknowledgement email I received from DIAC.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess these forms were made long back and were more general in nature, i am sure they are filled for some other subclass where these questions are relevant..


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused about the following in Form 1221 (Additional Personal Particulars):
> 
> ...


You state next month's dates and your purpose as it relates to your particular situation. In my knowledge, it is generally for the purpose of survey and national statistics.

You must fill these text boxes in particular otherwise, you would definitely be prompted again to properly fill these and your application will get more delay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Many thanks. I guessed (correctly) at the responses and I have already uploaded the forms. Thanks for the info


----------

